# apache & mysql konfiguration



## ragtek (7. Jan. 2008)

hi
gibt es hier jemanden der mir meinen Root Server "richtig konfigurieren" könnte?

Meine andauernden Probleme kommen eindeutig, von der falschen mysql - Konfiguration


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2008)

Dann beschreib doch erstmal das genaue Problem. Das es an der MySQL Konfiguration liegt, ist eigentlich sehr selten. da man MySQL garnicht weiter konfigurieren braucht, wenn man nicht sehr spezielle Anforderungen hat.


----------

